# OSI Open Source Conference, Bangalore



## tuxybuzz (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey all,
I was wondering how many of you will be attending this?
OSI Days 2011 | November 20-22, 2010 | NIMHANS Convention Center, Banglore
Read a full page ad on LFY. Apparently it happens every year.
Has anyone attended the past conferences?


----------



## Rahim (Aug 2, 2011)

Great news and thanks


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 2, 2011)

do such things happens in kolkata or only in Bangalore in whole india????


----------



## Who (Aug 3, 2011)

I consider myself lucky that i chose to study in bangalore , it has given me a opportunity to experience such conferences (like confkde , gnome asia summit etc)


----------



## Rahim (Aug 3, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> do such things happens in kolkata or only in Bangalore in whole india????


Sadly Kolkata is famous for only Bandhs and Chalo Brigade


----------



## Garbage (Aug 3, 2011)

I would love to attend if its happening in Mumbai or Pune. 

On a side note, I closed the page as soon as it asked me to install Flash Player... huh...


----------



## tuxybuzz (Aug 3, 2011)

haha..i didn't realise..I don't have flash installed..but then again I use Chrome..:/


----------

